# SP8 - Streamplay Studio



## Gordon Gecko (4 November 2004)

Does anybody know if the BFS released is in-line, worse or better than the market expected?

From the look of it is quiet impressive.


----------



## siempre33 (31 January 2007)

*Gippsland -- tantalum in Egypt*

GIP hasn't been mentioned on the forum since '04, so I think I can safely say it is not widely followed....looks interesting, with a very low sp....I am just starting my DD....this from their website...


"Gippsland Limited is an Australian based international resource company listed on the Australian Stock Exchange and the London Stock Exchange's Alternative Investment Market (AIM) where it trades under the codes "GIP" (Shares) and "GIPO" (Options). 
Gippsland is managed by Directors who provide a complimentary blend of technical and commercial skills, and having a long history in the successful running of technically complex private and ASX listed companies.

Because of the Directors' international experience, Gippsland focuses on world-scale projects which have been over-looked by major resource groups. Projects which have undergone detailed exploration and which have the potential to be brought into production quickly are a prime target for the Company. Gippsland's success in this area is due in part to the Company's philosophy of entering into equitable joint venture arrangements with overseas nationals.

The Company's prime assets are the 40 million tonne Abu Dabbab and the 98 million tonne Nuweibi tantalum-tin projects located in the Central Eastern Desert of Egypt, adjacent to the western shore of the Red Sea. A bankable feasibility Study undertaken by Lycopodium Pty Ltd determined that the Abu Dabbab project has the potential to become a major tantalum supplier to the steadily expanding global tantalum industry. The Environmental Impact Assessment (EIA) undertaken to comply with World Bank standards was approved by the Egyptian Environmental Affairs Agency in October 2005. The company is presently negotiating Abu Dabbab project finance with a major international bank.

The Company’s recent gold exploration of the Wadi Allaqi area located to the south-east of Aswan in Egypt has yielded highly encouraging results. Initial trench sampling has delineated high-grade gold mineralisation in places up to 50 metres wide and in excess of 250 metres long. The Company is preparing to drill a number of such targets which are expected to yield similar high gold values."


----------



## siempre33 (31 January 2007)

*Re: Gippsland -- tantalum in Egypt*

the cash flow report released yesterday seems to have encouraged some buying, as shares are up a nice pct. today....

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/...=&principalActivity=&industryGroup=NO#details

GIPPSLAND FPO (ASX:GIP.AX) Delayed quote data  

Last Trade: 0.135 AUD 
Trade Time: 9:13PM EST 
Change:  0.015 (+12.50%) 
Prev Close: 0.120 
Open: 0.125 
Bid: 0.130 
Ask: 0.135 
1y Target Est: N/A 

 Day's Range: 0.125 - 0.135 
52wk Range: 0.075 - 0.190 
Volume: 335,000 
Avg Vol (3m): 74,360.3 
Market Cap: N/A 
P/E (ttm): N/A 
EPS (ttm): 0.000 
Div & Yield: N/A


----------



## springhill (19 July 2012)

*Re: GIP - Gippsland Limited*

June quarter activities report for GIP.

HIGHLIGHTS
• First cassiterite shipment despatched from Abu Dabbab Alluvial Project;
• Concentrate sales contract signed with Malaysia Smelting Corporation Bhd;
• 5,000 metre reconnaissance RC drill programme to test coincident VTEM and gravity anomalies in Eritrea has commenced.

*EGYPT - ABU DABBAB TANTALUM-TIN PROJECT*
Project Debt Finance
Discussions with major banks and sovereign funds located in the Middle East and North Africa region are ongoing.
Project Environmental Approvals
As reported previously, the updated Environmental Social Impact Assessment (‘ESIA’) has been submitted to the Shore Protection Agency and Ministry of Water and Irrigation for approval. 
Abu Dabbab Alluvial Project
During the quarter, mining of the Wadi Quaria placer tin deposit continued and whilst the ramp up to full production has been slower than expected, the first product despatch from the mine site was completed on Thursday 28 June 2012.
Also during the quarter, Gippsland’s 50% owned subsidiary, Tantalum Egypt JSC, entered into a contract with Malaysia Smelting Corporation Bhd for the sale of tin concentrates from the Abu Dabbab Alluvial Project.
It is likely that the project will receive its first revenue from the June shipment in August, allowing for transit time and payment terms, which is four months later than initially expected, and therefore, the projected revenues used to evaluate the economics of the project, as previously disclosed, will be delayed by a similar period.

*ERITREA (ADOBHA PROJECT)*
Gippsland’s 100% owned subsidiary Adobha Resources (Eritrea) Pty Ltd holds the Adobha Exploration Licence covering 2,100 km² and the Gerasi South Exploration Licence covering 100 km² in the highly prospective Adobha region in the State of Eritrea.
After successfully completing a programme of airborne geophysics followed-up with gravity surveys, geochemical surveys and geological mapping, the company identified a number of favourable targets for drill testing. The drilling programme, which was expected to have commenced in May, was initially delayed due to the Eritrean authorities changing the visa requirements for foreign drillers and technical workers entering the country, and further delayed when a drilling rig being mobilised to site was washed off a causeway by a flash flood. The Company is pleased to advise that there was no harm to Gippsland employees or contractors as a result of the incident, and there is no repair cost to Gippsland arising from the incident.
A replacement drilling rig was contracted and on 6 July the Company announced that a drilling rig was being mobilised to the Adobha Project site to commence drilling the Versatile Time Domain Electro Magnetic system (‘VTEM’), gravity and geochemical targets. Despite some logistical difficulties caused by the start of the wet season the drilling commenced on the 13 July and is progressing well.


----------



## african (18 June 2013)

*Re: GIP - Gippsland Limited*

Tantalum price has risen sharply over the last year or so. This large deposit/project (Abu Dubbab) has 4 banks looking at backing the project and an onsite visit is happening now from which the company reports. Any views would be much appreciated


----------



## System (20 October 2015)

On October 20th, 2015, Gippsland Limited (GIP) changed its name and ASX code to Arrowhead Resources Limited (AR1).


----------



## System (18 April 2018)

On April 17th, 2018, Arrowhead Resources Limited (AR1) changed its name and ASX code to Emerge Gaming Limited (EM1).


----------



## greggles (16 July 2018)

Huge volume and gap up for Emerge Gaming today after announcing that they have now completed network billing integration across all major South African Telcos for their cutting-edge gaming platform 'Arcade X'.

This integration has the capability to accept daily payments seamlessly from subscribers across all major South African Telcos, opening access to 80% of the South African population and providing access to over 50 million paying subscribers in South Africa.

The Arcade X launch is set for late July 2018.

The EM1 share price is currently 1.9c, up 18.75% from Friday's close.


----------



## kenny (23 February 2019)

Definitely a plaything for the daytraders and a roulette bet on the eSports trend, EM1 has announced the South African pilot of it's ArcadeX platform for has been successful and they are launching in Australia and other "tier 1" markets (I'm guessing US & Europe) in March.

ArcadeX runs a platform for sponsored tournaments for the casual gamer and to a lesser extent esports gamers. Native IOS & Android apps also launching in March.

There's the potential for white labelling the platform to telcos and their CloudZen partnership with the GameCloud service is interesting too; 

https://gaminglyfe.com/emerge-gamin...udzen-technology-gamecloud-netflix-of-gaming/

Selling some advertising packages will be the key in the coming months in addition to demonstrating growing user numbers.

Disc. Don't hold yet. SP has jumped from 1c (20/2/2019) to 1.6c (CoB 22/2/2019)


----------



## greggles (14 March 2019)

Emerge Gaming gathering steam again.

On 11 February the company announced its strategic roadmap for the distribution of Cloudzen Pte Ltd's game streaming technology 'GameCloud' which, according to the announcement, is regarded as the "Netflix of Gaming" as it offers simple and instant streaming of hundreds of high-quality 3D games for mobile devices, allowing multiplayer gaming, video streaming and social networking.

EM1 plans to monetise the technology primarily through subscription fees generated from gamers who will be charged a nominal monthly subscription fee which varies per region, granting them access to the 'GameCloud' platform where they will be able to play AAA+ quality –CG Movie-Video games on their PC and mobile devices. According to the company, the monthly subscription fee will be considered conservative in comparison to other streaming service providers, the aim of which is to attract subscribers to the platform as a viable alternative to traditional purchases of PC and console games.

An idea with plenty of potential. After all movies and software have been working very well on the monthly subscription model. The question is, can they get fickle gamers onto the platform and keep them there?


----------



## kenny (27 March 2019)

Trading halt to announce $1.8M cap raise at 3c but attached 2c options (EM1O) giving a netted price around 2.2c. FYI, the EM1O options are exercisable at $0.02 on or before 18 April 2021 and worth watching.

The raise fully funds Emerge's initiatives and doesn't dilute the already large 700M+ shares on issue too significantly; adding 60M shares and 30M options.

My concern would be the unknown impact of Google's Stadia platform release and Apple's just announced platform too on EM1's business model. Neither Google nor Apple want to be denied these sort of revenues.


----------



## barney (28 March 2019)

kenny said:


> Trading halt to announce $1.8M cap raise




Certainly had a stellar ride the last 2 months ….. Hope you hold a bucket full Kenny


----------



## tosegue (30 May 2019)

EM1 This is my selection for the June19 monthly comp.

I am a keen old gamer and this has my interest, Its been popping up in recent times after signing a deal to launch gamecloud across North America. This could be the time for it to get off the ground.


----------



## barney (30 May 2019)

tosegue said:


> EM1 This is my selection for the June19 monthly comp.




Looks good …. The Roller Coaster appears to have it wheels back on the tracks …


----------



## greggles (19 October 2020)

EM1 has broken out after a string of positive announcements regarding its MIGGSTER Mobile platform. The most recent being this morning.

What is MIGGSTER? I'll let the company explain:


> *MIGGSTER Mobile - First MIGGSTER community product *
> 
> MIGGSTER Mobile is a mobile casual eSports platform that uses Emerge’s proprietary eSports tournament platform technology with new and enhanced platform features and exciting games.  This platform will be the first product launched into the MIGGSTER community.
> 
> The platform will offer avid mobile gamers the opportunity to turn their hours of entertaining mobile gaming into prizes and rewards, whilst competing against the community and sharing their success with gaming friends.  Targeting at a high value demographic at a premium monthly fee, MIGGSTER Mobile will offer its subscribers high value experiential prizes and rewards pools of over USD$500,000 (~AUD$700,000). Experiential prizes and rewards combined with the global and regional tournament structures offers captivating premium competitive eSport content.




According to the announcement released today MIGGSTER achieved 3 million pre-registrations in the first week. A further 1.2 million pre-registrations have been recorded since then, demonstrating continued strong growth. The MIGGSTER Mobile platform is scheduled to launch globally in November 2020.

Regarding monetisation:


> The MIGGSTER Mobile subscription fee is USD$8.50 (~AUD$12.00) per month. The value proposition is that subscribers can enter into tournaments involving their favourite mobile social games, using their leisure time to earn rewards, win prizes and participate in a minimum aggregate prize pool of USD$500,000 (~AUD$700,000).




You can't argue with the six month chart. Up from under 1c in May to 9c today. How much stamina is left in EM1? Hard to say, but 10c may be on the cards if the good news keeps on coming.


----------



## System (12 December 2022)

On December 12th, 2022, Emerge Gaming Limited (EM1) changed its name and ASX code to Streamplay Studio Limited (SP8).


----------

